# Bear Carnage



## nocktup

Has anyone had a chance to shoot the new carnage and if so how did it perform?


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* nocktup. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## soldiergirl81

Welcome to AT!! :welcomesign:


----------



## Baz59

Welcome to At.


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Kociolek

Welcome everyone !
My new Bear Carnage is beautiful...

 

fot. J.Balasinska


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

